# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  (WTB) cetus/sieve filter

## dedyhalim

Hallo Om-om sekalian....

Saya sedang mencari cetus/sieve filter second, barangkali ada yg mau jual bisa hubungi saya

WA: 08122396966

----------

